

Why doesn't Eclipse community stand-up more to IntelliJ? - glazskunrukitis
http://blog.diniscruz.com/2014/03/why-does-eclipse-doesnt-stand-up-more.html

======
portmanteaufu
What a curious perspective. Lots of people like IntelliJ better than Eclipse,
so they must be succumbing to "group-think?"

Why don't people try to defend and improve Pepsi?

------
fallinghawks
Funny, and I always found it rather annoying that the examples in the Android
documentation give instructions for Eclipse and not IntelliJ.

------
caitp
\--resist strong urge to speak ill of both products-- god, that is a very
difficult temptation to resist :(

